# chewen off



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

so today i went to check my trap and a bone was in it and skunk smell was all over the logs that were over it so what happend did it chew its foot off or what but i got the skunk smell all over me so bad that my mom made me take a tomato bath out side in 40 degree wheather. and it stil did not take it off but we got abount 2 inches of rain last night so it was really muddy and i played with my dog today and beleive it or not. my ol wet dog took the smell right off. so know i get to sleep inside tonight just kidding.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

A bone? Was the skunks foot under the jaws? I have never known an animal to chew it's foot off. **** will chew their toes underneath the jaws if their foot goes numb. I'll reword that. **** will bite and chew on the jaws and if their foot is numb they don't feel any pain and will unknowingly chew on their toes in the process of chewing on the jaws. Very possible that a coyote came along and took your skunk. I have seen this a lot with rabbits where the rabbits foot is under the jaws and the exposed bone of the leg is above the jaws.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats what my dad said that a coyote killed it.there was just a cleaned off bone,but now I know there is coyotes where I trap  what got me thinking was there was no skin or fur? so is that what happend a coyote ate it


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought this might help that was all







that was in my trap yesterday


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks like a coyote but could be a buzzard,eagle also.

Hitler was a conservative.
Jesus was a Liberal


----------



## zukeeper (Feb 15, 2008)

forget tomato sauce , use 1 quart hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda and 1 teaspoon dawn dish soap mixed together ...your mom will be happy and you'll be able to get warmer quicker


----------

